

How the Church of Scientology tried to bring down journalist Paulette Cooper - jackgavigan
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-17/how-scientology-tried-to-bring-down-miss-lovely/6627782

======
davidgerard
Steve Cannane is doing awesome stuff on Scientology, I look forward to more.

